# Wishful thinking? And how soon to test?



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

I have a 13 month old nursling and have not gotten AF back yet since he's been born. DH and I are not TTC, but if it happens, it happens. I would eventually like more children...though I don't know that I want more so soon. Anyhow, I hopped on the scale yesterday and noticed that I've gained 10lbs! I'm fairly small so 10lbs is a lot for me to gain, especially since I struggle to put on weight normally. I went and bought an HPT (of course after reading another thread I realized that it's the least sensitive one that I could have bought) and it came out negative. I feel sick lately, but I could be catching a bug (loose stools also, tmi). Yesterday I couldn't keep myself awake and napped with the baby for an hour and a half. Today I feel sleepy again, but again, it could just be a bug. DH is living/working in another state so we are only together every couple of weeks. The last time we had sex was Friday, July 9th. Is it too early to test with a more sensitive test? Should I just wait it out and see if the "bug" symptoms go away? Am I being irrational and nutty? lol Thanks!


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

Well, if the last bd time was July 9th and today is July 18th...thats... only 9 days. I would wait a minimum of 14 days past your last bd.

I've been feeling the same way the last few days. It could be your fertility returning... at least thats what I'm hoping


----------

